# Baby boy on the way, better get started!!



## Lynotch (Dec 5, 2012)

So I picked up a 16" 1951 boys bantam (thanks mike) but for being a small bike it's turning into a big project but I love these models.


----------



## Lynotch (Dec 5, 2012)

Anybody know where I can get a chain guard straightened out?


----------



## militarymonark (Dec 5, 2012)

congrats! Im sure he'll be a blast like my son


----------



## Lynotch (Dec 6, 2012)

militarymonark said:


> congrats! Im sure he'll be a blast like my son




Thank you. I was lucky to find a complete girls 16" bantam and I did a full restoration and came out awesome but this one is a bit more rough and I'm in need of a 16" bantam stem. I'm starting to get scared I won't find it. I'm new to this forum, so far my experiance has been great I hope to finish it soon and show the finished product.


----------



## bricycle (Dec 6, 2012)

I won't make any promises, other than it will look way better when I am done with it. Just pay me what you think it's worth when you get it back. I've been tapping out dents for over 25+ years. pm me if interested.


----------



## Lynotch (Dec 6, 2012)

bricycle said:


> I won't make any promises, other than it will look way better when I am done with it. Just pay me what you think it's worth when you get it back. I've been tapping out dents for over 25+ years. pm me if interested.




 My local Schwinn shop says they have a a body guy who can straighten it out. But I'll keep you in mind. Thanks


----------



## dxmadman (Dec 9, 2012)

*Local Schwinn Shop?*



Lynotch said:


> My local Schwinn shop says they have a a body guy who can straighten it out. But I'll keep you in mind. Thanks





I didn't think they was still in business? Any way I think I got some parts for a 16.


----------



## Lynotch (Dec 10, 2012)

dxmadman said:


> I didn't think they was still in business? Any way I think I got some parts for a 16.




What parts do you have?


----------



## dxmadman (Dec 10, 2012)

Lynotch said:


> What parts do you have?





 Fender set, Seat, post, AS Crank all NOS, Just for thought I picked up a 16 radio Flyer retro bike at a thrift store for 5 bucks, the wheel set was a darn near match except for skip tooth hub so I used a stingray sprocket. I fixed up a lil girls  bike a while back.


----------



## Lynotch (Dec 11, 2012)

dxmadman said:


> Fender set, Seat, post, AS Crank all NOS, Just for thought I picked up a 16 radio Flyer retro bike at a thrift store for 5 bucks, the wheel set was a darn near match except for skip tooth hub so I used a stingray sprocket. I fixed up a lil girls  bike a while back.




I love the look of the 16" girls bikes. Show some picks of those bikes.


----------



## dxmadman (Dec 11, 2012)

Lynotch said:


> I love the look of the 16" girls bikes. Show some picks of those bikes.





I'd love too, except that 16 was 4 or 5 years ago, I didn't get a picture of it, I'd throw catalog  pics out but they always show the boys, never the girls , another Cabe member has a girls he had if he would be so kind to post some pics. I can't remember who though.


----------



## Lynotch (Dec 16, 2012)

Sandblasted and primered all the parts. Waiting for a gooseneck I bought coming from Florida then it's off to the chrome and paint shop.


----------



## momona (Dec 16, 2012)

*looking good!!*

can't wait to see it with some paint!!!


----------

